# New Spanish verb conjugator



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

I just released a new Spanish verb conjugator. It should automatically conjugate all but 18 Spanish verbs that are in the Espasa dictionary.  It uses a model verb and then the server conjugates the verb like the model. I hope you find it helpful.

Right now there is only a small link to the conjugator, but will soon be further integrated into the Spanish dictionaries.

Please help me test the conjugations! I'm sure that there are some mistakes in there. Hopefully some of you can find them. I am willing to give space for another 100 PMs (to 200) to anybody who finds a new conjugation error.

If you are not sure it is an error, then start a new thread in the Spanish Grammar forum and link to the conversation from here. 

Also, I have a few conjugations that are disputed:


> trastocar trastueco/trastoco
> homogeneizar homogeneízo/homogeneizo
> menstruar menstruan/menstrúan
> complacer complega, compluguieran, compluguiesen


Start another thread and link to it here if you want to debate which is correct.

Finally, I am not totally happy with the name of this verb tense: "presente perfecto". Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a simple standard name for this tense. Also, there seem to be many names for quite a few of the tenses... Your other reference sources might call them something different.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## lazarus1907

Un problema: "follar" se conjuga de dos maneras:

1) Soplar con el fuelle
2) Formar o componer con hojas, talar, practicar el coito

Parece que sólo has incluido la segunda. Corrígeme si me equivoco.


----------



## lazarus1907

"acaecer" y "acontecer" no aparecen.


----------



## lazarus1907

El gerundio de "peer" es, de acuerdo con la RAE, "peyendo" y no "peiendo"

Por cierto, independientemente de estos problemillas, ¡buen trabajo!


----------



## mkellogg

Bien hecho lazarus.

 He olvidado pedir más verbos con dos conjunciones como apostar. Hay más que apostar y follar? Ya esta con apostar sin conjugación automática.
 peer ya esta conjugado como leer.

"acaecer" y "acontecer" son dos de los 21(?) sin conjugación ahora.

Gracias!
Mike


----------



## lazarus1907

Sé que esto es ser un tanto tiquismiquis, pero...

"desmostarse" se conjugaría como "amarse", y no como "amar".

"arrepentirse" no está bien conjugado: La conjugación que se muestra es del verbo "arrepentir", que no existe; este es un verbo pronominal puro. Debería ser "me arrepiento", "te arrepientes", etc...

"clarecer" no aparece.

¿Dónde has encontrado que el participio de "ceñir" puede ser también "cinto"? Nunca lo había oído (no digo que esté mal)

"harinear" es defectivo y sólo se conjuga en tercera persona.

Envíame un correo electrónico y discutimos esto con detalle, si quieres.


----------



## lazarus1907

"antojarse" también es defectivo


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

No están "atañer" ni "fritar" (aunque ese verbo no me gusta mucho jeje).

Además, en "licuar" sólo aparece "licúo, licúas", pero también hay "licuo, licuas".

No menciona el participio irregular de imprimir (impreso).

¡No hay la conjugación de "morir"!


----------



## mkellogg

"clarecer", "desmostarse" - no estan en el diccionario Espasa. Así no se conjuga todavía.
"arrepentirse" y todos los verbos pronominales - vale, puedo cambiarlo, pero tal vez no va a pasar hoy...
"ceñir" - se dice en el diccionario de Espasa
 "harinear", "antojarse" - ya no estarian conjugadas hasta que puedo corregirlo


----------



## mkellogg

There are two categories of verbs that will show the "error message" of 
*Disculpa. No hay conjugación automática de este verbo.*
1. Those verbs that are not in the Espasa monolingual dictionary.
2. Verbs that are in the monolingual dictionary, but do not follow their model verb closely enough. This includes "morir" and others. I am now adding "licuar" to that list. I will be able to provide conjugations to those verbs at some later date. 

Thanks


----------



## elroy

*"Tú" and "él" are spelled with a written accent mark.

*Under "estar," some of the accent marks are missing: tú est*á*s, él est*á*.

*The past participle of "escribir" is "*escrito*," not "escribido."

*The first person singular future of "tener" is "*tendré*," not "tené."


----------



## mkellogg

Gracias elroy,

I fixed those errors, and stopped conjugating "escribir" until I can get a new model built for it.

Mike


----------



## amikama

Espero que no me equivoque, pero creo que "romper" tiene doble participio - "rompido" (regular) y "roto" (irregular).


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

amikama said:
			
		

> Espero que no me equivoque, pero creo que "romper" tiene doble participio - "rompido" (regular) y "roto" (irregular).


 
No, "roto" es el único.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Hm, acerca de los tiempos compuestos...

1) ¿Por qué "Tiempos compuestos comunes"? Personalmente, me parece que el futuro perfecto (habré dicho) es menos común que el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo (hubiera dicho), que no está presente. Si no se va a poner todos los tiempos compuestos, recomiendo que se ponga "Algunos tiempos compuestos" o algo así, en vez de "comunes". 

2) Esos "Tiempos compuestos comunes" son todos de indicativo, ¡pero aparecen ahí como si fueran otro modo! Creo que debería haber algo así como un título más grande para los modos y uno más chico para indicar "Tiempos simples", "Tiempos compuestos".


----------



## elroy

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Hm, acerca de los tiempos compuestos...
> 
> 1) ¿Por qué "Tiempos compuestos comunes"? Personalmente, me parece que el futuro perfecto (habré dicho) es menos común que el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo (hubiera dicho), que no está presente. Si no se va a poner todos los tiempos compuestos, recomiendo que se ponga "Algunos tiempos compuestos" o algo así, en vez de "comunes".
> 
> 2) Esos "Tiempos compuestos comunes" son todos de indicativo, ¡pero aparecen ahí como si fueran otro modo! Creo que debería haber algo así como un título más grande para los modos y uno más chico para indicar "Tiempos simples", "Tiempos compuestos".


 
I think that the "tiempos compuestos comunes" was meant to be a subset of "indicativo."  Your suggestion of a larger size for the names of the moods might help avoid the ambiguity. 

However, I am puzzled by the lack of compound tenses in the subjunctive.  As you said, "hubiera dicho" is more common than "habré dicho."  Same goes for "haya dicho."

Another one that does not appear, but which is admittedly not common, is "hube dicho."


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks for the suggestion Jorge.

My idea was to include some, but not all, compound tenses, and the ones I put in all fell neatly into columns of the present, future and conditional tenses.  Let me see if I can find a place for the pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo without breaking the formatting.


----------



## Whodunit

Maybe it would be advantageous to list both conjugation patterns of "erguir": 

*Presente de indicativo*
yo irgo/yergo
tú irgues/yergues
él irgue/yergue
ellos irguen/yerguen

*Presente de subjunctivo*
yo irga/yerga
tú irgas/yergas
él irga/yerga
nosotros irgamos/yergamos
vosotros irgáis/yergáis
ellos irgan/yergan

*Préterito imperfecto de subjunctivo*
yo irguiera/irguiese
tú irguieras/irguieses
él irguiera/irguiese
nosotros irguiéramos/irguiésemos
vosotros irguierais/irguieseis
ellos irguieran/irguiesen

*Imperativo*
(tú) ¡irgue!/¡yergue!

PS: However, I'm not sure about the préterito imperfecto de subjunctivo. I wait for comments and corrections.


----------



## fenixpollo

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Finally, I am not totally happy with the name of this verb tense: "presente perfecto". Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a simple standard name for this tense. Also, there seem to be many names for quite a few of the tenses... Your other reference sources might call them something different.


 I've opened a new thread about the presente perfecto -- hopefully, it will give some more insight.  Meanwhile, I think that it's a good enough name, which is understood more widely in the Spanish-speaking world than the names of some of the other tenses.


----------



## mkellogg

Both Whodunit and Elroy finding mistakes for me, and I didn't even know that either of them knew any Spanish... 

Thanks Whodunit!  I've got it fixed.

Fenixpollo, thanks for starting the presente perfecto thread. I see that it is a little long, so I'll take a look at it tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## lazarus1907

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I've opened a new thread about the presente perfecto -- hopefully, it will give some more insight. Meanwhile, I think that it's a good enough name, which is understood more widely in the Spanish-speaking world than the names of some of the other tenses.


 
Hi everybody,

There is a chance that I am wrong, but *we don't call* it "presente perfecto". It is a very convenient name for English speakers because it sounds similar to the way you call it, but the RAE calls it "*pretérito perfecto*", and others (like Bello), "*antepresente*". I suppose English will finally win and we will have to forget our name and learn yours. 

This goes for you as well, mkellog.
Look at other SPANISH verb conjugators for reference:

http://www.gedlc.ulpgc.es/investigacion/scogeme02/flexver.htm
http://tradu.scig.uniovi.es/conjuga.html
http://www.lenguaje.com/herramientas/conjugador.php

Regards,


----------



## Cracker Jack

I couldn't find the Spanish verb conjugator in the forum.  I have been reading the comments of others but I can't locate.  Will somebody please kind enough to show me where I can see it?  Thanks a lot.


----------



## belén

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> I couldn't find the Spanish verb conjugator in the forum.  I have been reading the comments of others but I can't locate.  Will somebody please kind enough to show me where I can see it?  Thanks a lot.



See the first post of this thread. Mr Kellogg provided us with the link.

Belén


----------



## Cracker Jack

Thanks a lot Belen.  But is there any page where I can go to directly?


----------



## lazarus1907

Click here: http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ESverbs.asp


----------



## belén

This is the one:
http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ESverbs.asp​


			
				Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot Belen.  But is there any page where I can go to directly?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Thanks a lot Lazarus and Belen.  I have already added the link to my Favorites.


----------



## Whodunit

Are we still supposed to report all problems occuring in this forum? If so, I'd like to come back to the strange verb "erguir". The conjugation given is correct, except for the imperative, I'm afraid. Many online conjugators (amongst them verbix) agree that the imperative is yet stranger than already mentioned in the WR conjugation table. 

By the way, when will our own conjugator become available for everyone?


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks.  Not only do other online conjugators agree, but it even seems to be correct as well.  I've fixed the error.

When will it be available for everyone? There is a link from every En<>Es translation page, so I would say that it is available to everyone already.  When these "bug reports" stop coming in, then I'll take away my "disclaimer". Soon, I'll start fully integrating the verb tables into the dictionaries.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi, I'm ready to make another change. From the data in the verb tables, I'm now able to offer the reverse conjugation within the dictionaries.

The output will look something like this:


> Del verbo *'hablar'*: (conjugar)
> *'hablé'* es la:
> 1ª persona singular (yo) pretérito indicativo
> *'hable'* es la:
> 1ª persona singular (yo) presente subjuntivo
> 3ª persona singular (el/ella) y usted (2ª) presente subjuntivo
> 3ª persona singular (el/ella) y usted (2ª) imperativo


 
If a few of you have the time, please take a look at the full list. If you see anything that can be better or is wrong, please let me know.

I am especially concerned about the lines:


> 3ª persona singular (el/ella) y usted (2ª) ...


If anybody has a better, but still concise way to present that information, I would like to hear it. 

Also, I decided for the sake of simplicity to stay with the same names for the tenses that I used in the verb tables (so "imperfecto", not "pretérito imperfecto", etc.).

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## fenixpollo

mkellogg said:
			
		

> "2ª persona singular (tú) ..."
> "3ª persona singular (el/ella) y usted (2ª)..."


Ouch!  That's tough.  Here are some ideas:

2ª persona singular informal (tú)...
2ª persona singular formal (Usted)... -- *capitalize "Usted"*
3ª persona singular (él/ella)... -- *accent on "él"*

or

2ª persona singular informal (tú)...
2ª persona singular formal (Usted) y 3ª persona singular (él/ella)...

Hope it helps.


----------



## Rayines

> 2ª persona singular informal (tú)...
> 2ª persona singular formal (Usted) y 3ª persona singular (él/ella)...


*Hallo: I'd agree with this order, because "usted" is nearer to the second person (in the sense of the person whom we speak to) than to the third one. I don't think "usted" should be capitalized.*


----------



## mkellogg

Pollo and Ines,

Thanks for the suggestions. I want to avoid the formal/informal distinction because they are used differently in different parts of the world. I'll leave that issue to grammar books to make the distinction.

Also, 





> 2ª persona singular formal (Usted) y 3ª persona singular (él/ella)...


is just too long for the space provided.  I had it like that but extended over two lines and it was confusing.


----------



## cuchuflete

This one is a dilemma. (And Thou art on the horns of it!)

Usted is certainly 2nd person, and formal.  However, it requires a third person verb form.  So I suppose you need to decide if you want to emphasize the subject (2nd) or the verb(3rd).  Usted is, after all, a contraction of Vuestra Merced...hence the third person verb form.  

Best of luck.


----------



## mkellogg

I've come up with some alternative wordings:

3ª persona singular (él/ella) y usted (2ª) presente indicativo
3ª persona singular (él/ella) y usted presente indicativo
3ª persona singular (él/ella) más usted presente indicativo
3ª persona singular (él/ella/usted) presente indicativo
3ª persona singular (él/ella) presente indicativo
Maybe I like #2 best.  I think people are going to be writing me complaining no matter which I choose!

All this reminds me of how Bob Dole (former US presidential candidate) used to refer to himself in the third person. "Well, Bob Dole would never do anything like that." he would say.


----------



## fenixpollo

I like number 4 the best for 2 reasons:
a) it lumps usted with él and ella without commenting on the cultural ramifications of its use
b) it was always referred to this way by my Spanish texts and teachers.

I realize that this shows a little bias...





			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> 4. 3ª persona singular (él/ella/usted) presente indicativo
> Maybe I like #2 best. I think people are going to be writing me complaining no matter which I choose!


...and besides, since you can't please everyone, you have to go with _somebody's_ bias.


----------

